# Skidboot



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A friend just shared this video with me. An amazing dog and an amazing owner. Warning you might want a kleenex.

Skidboot the Dog

For further info about Skidboot and to see more of his videos

http://www.skidboot.com/index.html


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, wow! What else is there to say? I love Skidboot too!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Now that was just sweet. What a gentle soul...both Skidboot and his owner!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I am so choked up with emotion, I wouldn't be able to to talk to you, so it's a good thing we are on computers! Not only is that a great dog, but how lucky Skidboot is to have such a wonderful owner. I believe that partnership was meant to be....


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda thanks for the tissue warning. What an amazing team Skidboot & his owner were.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That was such a sweet story - I just want to hug them both!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yep, tears are a flowin'. What a wonderful pair!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing this video. I can't wait till my daughter comes home, she will love this. What am I saying I love skidboot.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow. That is an amazing dog and an amazing owner. Talk about soul mates. What a wonderful man he is and his love for Skidboot and Skidboot's love for him is inspirational.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The tears roll down my face as I write this. My Cagney came over to see what was wrong. What a special story of two of God's special souls. I'm so happy to have seen it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a great, uplifting story. He finaly found a job for Skidboot, and look what he can do. Too bad he is going blind, but I bet that old dog will overcome that. What they ddn't tell is how he ever got a name like Skidboot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Amanda,

I have seen this video and was so taken by Skidboot that I was following his story on YouTube.

Sad news is, is that Skidboot passed away in March. :hurt:

His owner posted a tribute on YouTube


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Skidboot was a special soul and he found his mate in his owner. What a wonderful, heartwarming life!


----------

